# весь день vs. целый день



## Encolpius

Hello, I learned all day is весь день in Russian and what rather surprised you use целый день, too. The latter is the standard phrase in Czech. 
Is there any stylistic difference between целый and весь in Russian? Are similar expressions with целый informal? Can I use целый in all examples: целый год, целую ночь, в целый понедельник, etc? Thanks.


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi! All the variants are fine , but "в целый понедельник"   There is some stylistic difference but it's too vague to explain.

Please refer this discussion : https://www.italki.com/question/271075
I hope this helps..


----------



## Drink

Q-cumber said:


> Hi! All the variants are fine , but "в целый понедельник"



But "целый понедельник" without "в" would be fine.


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks. 
I did not realized it must be something like the English all-whole. But since Czech or Hungarian does not make such a difference I am a bit lost.


----------



## esperansa

Encolpius said:


> Can I use целый in all examples: целый год, целую ночь, в целый понедельник, etc? Thanks.



These collocations sound unnatural for me. It is better to say весь год, всю ночь, весь понедельник.


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting comment, esperansa. Thanks.


----------



## Maroseika

I think difference between целый and весь is maybe not substantial, but quite distinct. Both means "the whole day" (or whatsoever), but if весь is neutral (just a statement), целый is usually more expressive (as much as the whole day).
Besides, целый is more about a period as a unit of time, while весь is more about a period as duration of time.

Она целый час потратила на поиски этой книги. (the search took her one hour).
Весь час она потратила на поиски книги. (she searched over a period of one hour)

Я целый год работал без отпуска. (one year with no vacation). 
Я весь год работал без отпуска. (I worked without vacation during the whole year).


----------



## Rosett

Please compare with even more expressive "битый": битый час, битый день, битая неделя, битый год.


----------



## macdevster

I recall learning that целый carried the sense of "the entire" day (or whatever). 

That said, I'm not at all familiar with битый and can't wait to hear about its own nuances!


----------



## Q-cumber

Drink said:


> But "целый понедельник" without "в" would be fine.


"Весь понедельник" sounds much better to me. Since "понедельник" is the name of a week's day and not a unit of time, it doesn't pair that well with adjective "целый". By the same reason I'd prefer "весь январь" to "целый январь". And by all means I would say "Она молчала всю дорогу до дома."   (She kept silent all the way home <all the travel time>) and not "Она молчала целую дорогу до дома."


----------



## Q-cumber

macdevster said:


> I recall learning that целый carried the sense of "the entire" day (or whatever).
> 
> That said, I'm not at all familiar with битый and can't wait to hear about its own nuances!


"Битый час" (verbatim- a beaten hour) is an idiomatic expression, meaning "uncertainly long period of time" (most commonly- dozens of minutes). We usually use it relating to long and annoying waiting in line or so. All the other 'extended' variants of this expression (битый день, битая неделя, etc.) are pretty understandable to a native Russian speaker, yet sound a bit weird (IMHO). I myself would avoid  using any of them.


----------



## Rosett

macdevster said:


> That said, I'm not at all familiar with битый and can't wait to hear about its own nuances!


In Maroseika's examples "битый" as synonym of "целый" works very well, adding more expression to "целый".


Maroseika said:


> Она целый час потратила на поиски этой книги. (the search took her one hour).
> Весь час она потратила на поиски книги. (she searched over a period of one hour)
> 
> Я целый год работал без отпуска. (one year with no vacation).
> Я весь год работал без отпуска. (I worked without vacation during the whole year).


Битый час она искала книгу.
Битый год я работал без отпуска.
Прямо с самого начала января я проболел весь битый год самыми разными болезнями.
В Лисичанске уже битый год не могут решить, что делать с разбомбленным террористами домом.
Вячеслав Рыбаков - 2015 - ‎Fiction
Глупой курицей она хлопала крыльями над сыном битую неделю с утра до вечера, готовила его любимое, ...
Андрей Кивинов - 2013 - ‎Fiction
Вы нам уже битую неделю доказываете, что муженёк ушёл вечером двадцать второго, с тех пор не появился и ...
*Битый день - грохочет канонада (Борис Кравецкий) / Стихи.ру*
Стихи.ру › 2013/10/07
Oct 7, 2013 - Битый день - грохочет канонада…. А нам, пехоте, вроде – выходной? Как будто бы тебе дана ...


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> In Maroseika's examples "битый" as synonym of "целый" works very well, adding more expression to "целый".
> 
> Битый год я работал без отпуска.


   In my opinion, this is just an example of bad Russian. As you know, the fixed expression "битый час" originated from "бой часов" (hourly bell sound of a striking clock). Someone is waiting... waiting....nothing happens... Boom! A clock strikes... a whole hour has passed! What the hell? Я жду уже битый час!

Considering the above, "битый год" sounds quite awkward and unnatural, at least in the provided context


----------



## igusarov

macdevster said:


> I'm not at all familiar with битый and can't wait to hear about its own nuances!


In my experience the phrase "битый <interval-of-your-choice>" can be used only in connection with negative emotions, where it implies "in vain". For example, you can't say "я битый месяц провалялся на пляже" about a wonderful seaside vacation. You can say that only if you are unhappy with the results, consider that time wasted, and regret doing so. Whereas "целый" does not necessarily imply any positive/negative judgement; it can be used in both cases.

That said, I agree that "битый час" is the original and idiomatic form. But for some reason "битый день" and "битый месяц" sound just as good to my ear. In the right context, of course.


----------



## esperansa

Rosett said:


> I
> Битый год я работал без отпуска.
> .



Битый год, битый день, битый месяц


----------



## Maroseika

Although битый is really encountered sometimes in combination with other words than день, I think it verges on the fault of speech.

By the way, I found in my dictionary the following translation of битый час, which may very well fit expressions with целый: *for a solid hour, for a good hour*.
Я прождал тебя целых два часа. - I have been waiting for you for two solid hours.


----------



## Rosett

esperansa said:


> Битый год, битый день, битый месяц


Вы, это... *"битую неделю*" пропустили.

Уже _*битую неделю*_ пытаюсь решить вопрос по заказам Y-128686, Y-128678, Y-128685, Y-128683 и Y-128679 меня все в прямом смысле кормят ...
Как называется соус из кетчупа и майонеза? _*Битую неделю*_ вспоминаю.
... еще утром ему позвонили с централа и сообщили, что войсковой транспорт, который ждали уже _*битую неделю*_, заходит, наконец, на посадку.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Although битый is really encountered sometimes in combination with other words than день, I think it verges on the fault of speech.


This is a very natural way of development in the natural languages.

Куда мы лезем лечить без малого полмира, коль у самих бак в сортире подтекает вот уже _*битое столетие*_?
... мягкий наклон головы, полуулыбка, полувосторг – и это не Струйская, которая с легкой руки Пушкина вот уже _*битое столетие*_ смотрит ...
А Залго - эдакий угрюмый дядька с рогами и горящими глазами, который _*битое столетие*_ враждует со Слендерменом.
... на ее лице, хоть она уже почти _*битое столетие*_ потратила на попытки хоть немного контролировать свои эмоции и артикуляцию. Без толку, конечно.

Я уже _*битое тысячелетие*_ жду, а ты даже не соизволил явиться на зов своего преданного слуги. Да где тебя черти носили?
... из зaметки в плохонькой местной гaзете взял и нaпечaтaл рецептуру философского кaмня, который _*битое тысячелетие*_ искaли великие умы мирa сего
Это у нас, в России можно допускать развальщиков к рулю. Оттого и маемся вот уже _*битое тысячелетие*
Ты *битое тысячелетие* мне об этом напоминаешь на тот случай, если я вдруг забуду! - весело отозвался Мастер._


----------



## Encolpius

Maroseika said:


> I think difference between целый and весь is maybe not substantial, but quite distinct. Both means "the whole day" (or whatsoever), but if весь is neutral (just a statement), целый is usually more expressive (as much as the whole day)



That's what I felt. Maybe because весь is a short word and нцелый a longer one.
There is a word to express stress i.e. божий. First I have thought it works only with целый божий дунь but it seems весь божий день  is possible, too.


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi Rosett!

When a time-traveling alien in a science-fiction RPG says  "ты* битое тысячелетие *мне об этом напоминаешь...", it's a nice metaphor referring to the "битый час" idiom. The purpose of the metaphor is to demonstrate that a thousand years is like a hour for him.
  "Битый" , as a stand alone adjective, isn't a synonym of "весь" or "целый" and it can't be used to replace any them. 


> *БИТЫЙ, *-ая, -ое. 1. Перен"есший побои, побитый. Б-ая собака. □в зн. сущ. * За битого двух небитых дают (посл.: больше ценится тот, кто познал трудности, неудачи и т.п., чем тот, кто жил в благополучии). 2. Разбитый, расколотый на куски или повреждённый от падения, ударов. Б-ое стекло. Б-ая посуда. Б-ые яблоки, яйца. 3. Убитый, умерщвлённый (о дичи, предназначенной в пищу). Б-ая птица. 4. Покрытый старшей картой или взятый другим игроком. Б-ая карта, пешка. ◊ Битый час. Неодобр. Очень долго (о напрасно потраченном времени). Битый час жду тебя!
> 
> Большой толковый словарь


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> Maybe because весь is a short word and нцелый a longer one.
> There is a word to express stress i.e. божий. First I have thought it works only with целый божий дунь but it seems весь божий день  is possible, too.


I think the reason is not the words length, but semantics.
Весь/целый божий день seems somewhat unnatural or maybe just quite rarely used, the stable widely used saying is каждый божий день.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Весь/целый божий день seems somewhat unnatural or maybe just quite rarely used, the stable widely used saying is каждый божий день.


The original saying with "божий день" is "ясен как божий день," that doesn't bear any sense of time.
It can be equally "каждый божий день," or "весь божий день," or "целый божий день" - they are all natural.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> The original saying with "божий день" is "ясно как божий день," that doesn't bear any sense of time.
> It can be equally "каждый божий день," or "весь божий день," or "целый божий день" - they are all natural.


I think these two expressions with божий день are quite independent. As for naturality, it's always very personal, so better rely on the actual frequency in usage. In Google весь/целый божий день is encountered about 70 times rarer than каждый божий день. Not sure we may call the former "stable saying". 
But let everybody decide himself what expression he uses, we just should provide as full information as we can.


----------



## Encolpius

Maroseika said:


> ... каждый божий день.



Thanks.


----------



## Slavianophil

esperansa said:


> These collocations sound unnatural for me. It is better to say весь год, всю ночь, весь понедельник.


I beg to disagree. To me all these collocations have seemed perfectly normal (except "целый понедельник") since early childhood when I was learning to speak. Remember Boris Zakhoder's poem "Кит и кот"? "Тут ответственные лица прилетали из столицы... Разбирались целый год, кто тут кит, а кто тут кот". Or the poem "Титулярный советник": "Пошёл титулярный советник и пьянствовал целую ночь/И в пьяном угаре вставала пред ним генеральская дочь". I think you can find lots of such examples on the Web. 

As for "целый понедельник", to me it also sounds a bit unusual - I would not use with names of weekdays or names of months. But sometimes people may say such things just for the purpose of sounding unusual and more expressive.


----------



## Rosett

Slavianophil said:


> As for "целый понедельник", to me it also sounds a bit unusual - I would not use with names of weekdays or names of months. But sometimes people may say such things just for the purpose of sounding unusual and more expressive.


It can be unusual only if not contextually justified (like anything else not justified, as well,) otherwise  "целый понедельник," etc, is perfectly fine.

*Понедельник – день тяжелый | О женском здоровье*
www.ladygid.ru › Женское здоровье
Я представила, как начав день, по совету автора, с новой прически и маникюра, _*целый понедельник*_ радостно ожидаю вечернего похода в салон ...

isbn:545766189X - Google Search
Марк Твен - 2015 - ‎Biography & Autobiography
... что, поскольку потребовался _*целый вторник*_ для того, чтобы подробно описать автобиографический материал понедельника, в среду будет нечего ...

*анек знаешь про дни недели? там где целую среду работать надо ...*
forum.drom.ru/honda/Honda-1233057-p8.html
Sep 27, 2005 - 10 posts - ‎4 authors
... четверг - отдых от рабочега дня, пятница - подготовка к выходным. Мужик говорит -так это я что, _*целую среду*_ работать должен???-)

*Почему говорят «среда пришла – неделя прошла» или ...*
thequestion.ru/.../pochemu-govoryat-sreda-prishla-ne...
Почему говорят «среда пришла – неделя прошла» или «среда – маленькая пятница», ведь это только середина недели и впереди ещё _*целый четверг*_?

*Целую пятницу депутаты в Раде занимались ничем (фото)*
news.tochka.net/110368-tseluyu-pyatnitsu-deputaty-v...
Feb 24, 2012 - Депутаты в парламенте занимались разными вещами, но законы не принимали.
*Еще среда, а устала уже на целую пятницу ... - Instagram*
Татьяна Буланова on Instagram: “Еще среда,  а устала уже на целую пятницу всем доброй ночи,  засыпаю”
Oct 29, 2014 - Еще среда, а устала уже на _*целую пятницу*_ всем доброй ночи, засыпаю ”
*Гляди в оба - Google Books Result*
isbn:5425067232 - Google Search
Марина Серова - 2015 - ‎Fiction
И вы хотите сказать, что Птах весь вечер четверга, ночь, _*целую пятницу*_, вплоть до роковой субботы, провел в «Колибри», в той комнате с решетками?

*Ответы@Mail.Ru: Целую субботу думал до икоты, так ...*
otvet.mail.ru › Семья, Дом, Дети
_*Целую субботу*_ думал до икоты, так мозги измучал, что не описать. У меня забота - где найти ...работу, чтобы, не работая, деньги получать?
*Боричев Ток, 10 - Google Books Result*
isbn:5457281450 - Google Search
Ирина Левитес - 2015 - ‎Fiction
И целую ночь. И еще _*целую субботу*_. И еще целую ночь. Хотя ночи не считаются. Их смело можно вычеркивать. Закрыл глаза, открыл глаза — чик!

*группа для тех,кто после бурной субботы целое ...*
vk.com/club5283083
группа для тех,кто после бурной субботы _*целое воскресенье*_ смотрит семейные фильмы. Местоположение: Москва, Россия
*Ва-Банк: - Google Books Result*
isbn:538910367X - Google Search
Шарьер А. - 2015 - ‎Fiction
В нашем распоряжении ночь с пятницы на субботу, весь субботний день, ночь с субботы на воскресенье и _*целое воскресенье*_. Если все пойдет хорошо, ...


----------



## esperansa

Slavianophil said:


> I beg to disagree. To me all these collocations have seemed perfectly normal (except "целый понедельник") since early childhood when I was learning to speak. Remember Boris Zakhoder's poem "Кит и кот"? "Тут ответственные лица прилетали из столицы... Разбирались целый год, кто тут кит, а кто тут кот". Or the poem "Титулярный советник": "Пошёл титулярный советник и пьянствовал целую ночь/И в пьяном угаре вставала пред ним генеральская дочь". I think you can find lots of such examples on the Web.
> 
> As for "целый понедельник", to me it also sounds a bit unusual - I would not use with names of weekdays or names of months. But sometimes people may say such things just for the purpose of sounding unusual and more expressive.


Let's say it is a matter of personal choice. 
I don't use such collocations in conversation.


----------

